# Any MRC Prodigy Advanced Owners?



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I gotta few questions regarding operating my MRC Prod Adv system. I finally figured out what to do with my 2 P2k engines (other threads), I had to reprogram both with new addresses. However one works great, turn off the system, go back later, and it still works great! The other one, is a thorn in my side. I reprogram the engine, works great, turn off the system and come back a while later, lights on, sounds on, but nobody's home (engine wont go). I have to reset the engine by pulling the "plug" under the shell, reprogram the engine to a new address and then it works; untill I turn off the system. Any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I think you have a faulty decoder...I've had the same problem with a MRC decoder that had to be reprogrammed every now and then.It was running just great freshly reprogrammed but couldn't stand being idle a few days or would simply quit if someone created a short somewhere else on the layout.I fixed it though,it goes great now in my parts bin.A Tsunami wave washed it away......


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks, next question... I have never thought about changing the factory equiped sound decoder in my Proto 2k engine, any ideas on good alternatives?


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

ICRR Junkie said:


> I gotta few questions regarding operating my MRC Prod Adv system. I finally figured out what to do with my 2 P2k engines (other threads), I had to reprogram both with new addresses. However one works great, turn off the system, go back later, and it still works great! The other one, is a thorn in my side. I reprogram the engine, works great, turn off the system and come back a while later, lights on, sounds on, but nobody's home (engine wont go). I have to reset the engine by pulling the "plug" under the shell, reprogram the engine to a new address and then it works; untill I turn off the system. Any ideas?


I have never had that problem before but I was always told to unplug the remote and plug it back in before you power down the system that could be part of. I am kind of having the same problem but not as bad it wont let me program the dim headlight feature into my digitraxx decoder.


----------

